# [SOLVED] acer x193w on Windows 7 64bit



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay, i know that the native resolution for this monitor is 1440 * 900

However, the highest resolution i can get it running 1280 * 1024

I've found the drivers for the monitor, however, whenever i try to install them windows says they are already up to date, (however its using microsofts own drivers) and whenever i try to uninstall said drivers, it instantly re-instals the windows ones before i can detect the acer drivers.

Anyone think they can help?


----------



## wowfood (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: acer x193w on Windows 7 64bit*

OKAY i think i've sort of fixed this one myself.

Ended up going through the nvidia control panel and adding a custom resolution. Low and behold it actually worked.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you have it sorted out.
Bill


----------

